# How do you Order Strings?, Browning Cobra



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

You'll need a 50" AMO string. I use a 14-strand Dacron(B50) Flemish twist string on my Cobra,56#@28". You could get away with a 12 strand. 3 Rivers is one place that comes to mind for strings(I make my own so I don't know alot of places for strings). Start the brace hgt. at around 8" and twist up or down til you get it shooting right


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

JimPic said:


> You'll need a 50" AMO string. I use a 14-strand Dacron(B50) Flemish twist string on my Cobra,56#@28". You could get away with a 12 strand. 3 Rivers is one place that comes to mind for strings(I make my own so I don't know alot of places for strings). Start the brace hgt. at around 8" and twist up or down til you get it shooting right


Thanks for the help JimPic. I'll check out 3 river's archery website, and i'll see if there's a string maker on here that could build me some strings.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _You'll need a 50" AMO string_.


Be advised that the 50" *AMO* stipulation does not mean that the string should or will be 50" in length. If you order by AMO size, the actual string length will be 46" or or 47".

_*Generally, a recurve requires a string that is 4" shorter than the bow length. *_Probably most who use Dacron, as I do, will commonly go with a string that is 4" shorter due the creep that will occur with Dacron.

BTW: The bow sight appears to be a Merrill sight.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

WindWalker said:


> Be advised that the 50" *AMO* stipulation does not mean that the string should or will be 50" in length. If you order by AMO size, the actual string length will be 46" or or 47".
> 
> _*Generally, a recurve requires a string that is 4" shorter than the bow length. *_Probably most who use Dacron, as I do, will commonly go with a string that is 4" shorter due the creep that will occur with Dacron.
> 
> BTW: The bow sight appears to be a Merrill sight.


Thank you WindWalker for the heads up. So if the bow is a 50 AMO. I should order a 46" strings if its Dacron?. Thanks for the name on the sight. My dad never killed a critter with it...just Beer cans at deer camp. I think it was just a story to get away from the wives. I also need to find some good arrows too.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _So if the bow is a 50 AMO. I should order a 46" strings if its Dacron?._


Yes; and I would use nothing but Dacron on that bow.

Nice looking old Browning. Depending on your (recurve) draw-length, a 50#@50" is going to present you some serious challenges.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

WindWalker said:


> Yes; and I would use nothing but Dacron on that bow.


10-4, Thanks again.


----------

